# Seasonal Mice???



## Momwithahammer (Apr 22, 2014)

When we bought this house it had been empty for years and the pests had made themselves at home. We called an exterminator, replaced rodent screens, and spray-foamed anywhere we saw a likely entrance and for a little while it seemed to have worked. 
All winter we have absolutely no problems (just sugar ants) and it seems like our methods are working. 
Now spring has become a nightmare. The mice are in the walls, chewing all night, and they are back in the house. I open a closet door and they run for their holes! Every morning I find droppings along the wall and I've even seen one run across the floor. I put down traps but I just catch mouse after mouse!
We have small children so I can't put poison down again but, for the same reason, I really can't have mice in the house either!
Please, any advice?
We also get spiders the size of my fist inside the house and earwigs (I've never lived in a house that earwigs got into before). It feels like we have a huge entry into the house that I am just missing!


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mice find warm places in the winter. Your home is one of those places, but if they don't have access, they find other places. Now that it's warm they are searching for food and a place to call home. Traps are fine...maybe try a multicatch so you aren't having to set so many each time. 

Find where they are getting in. Limit their food source (i.e, crumbs on the kitchen floor, under the fridge, oven, cabinets). Poison won't hurt kids unless they eat it, so keeping it in inaccessible places is best. 

We went through a few weeks last fall where I was getting one a day or every other day. I think we caught between 7-10 during Oct. Nov. 

Do you places where you know they are entering?


----------



## ekfurs (Apr 23, 2014)

The previous owners of our house had dogs, and a lot of mice. We have cats, and no mice...


----------

